# Micro cable gland anyone?



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all

Working on a small helmet light and am looking for a suitably small cable gland to provide weatherproofing and strain relief. So far the smallest I can find has an M12 threaded body, which means the retaining nut a is 19mm dia. (16mm across flats, 19mm corner to corner). As well as being ugly, it takes a lot of space for just a 3-4mm cable. Anyone know of a more compact solution?

Cheers

Jez


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Maplins sell a nice small one but instead of a nut you can put a cable tie around the wire on the inside of the light and fill the gland with silicone before you push the wire through.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I just get old cell phone chargers. they usually have molded rubber on one or both ends. Then I simply drill the hole in my housing smaller than the end of the rubber strain relief and larger than the cable. Just feed it on through and epoxy it into place. the price is right.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I have one made for my new microlight I'm building. It threads into the light body and seals by compressing an o-ring around the cable and against the light body. It has an M8 thread, an 8mm hex to tighten it, and fits a 4.3mm cable. I'll get some pics of it put up when I start a thread covering the new build


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

This is as small as they come..that i can find..
M8 thread, fits cable 3.5-5.5mm
https://uk.farnell.com/jsp/displayProduct.jsp?sku=1204194&CMP=e-2072-00001000


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys

Yettibetty, that looks really neat, I've tried Maplins but didn't see anything like you've used. There's a store near where I work so I'll have another look.

Bikerjay, interesting idea and for a one-off would work a treat. However I have a short production run in mind to spread the machining costs a bit so an off-the-shelf solution would be better in this case.

Vancbiker, I await your next build with anticipation. Will be interested to see your solution, although as my in-house manufacturing capability comprises a dremel, jigsaw, drill and file, I probably can't replicate it!

Goldigger, that's pretty much what I was looking for. Not keen on the chrome finish but its a much better size.

Thanks again

Jez


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Jezv
I have a rather large bag of these I got a couple of years ago you are welcome to a few for the postage cost .

I use some plumbers solvent adhesive for pvc pipes to weld them to the cable


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

You're a gent Troutie, just the job :thumbsup: 

Reckon you could spare, say, 10? Happy to pay for them. Can you remember what they are called or where they're from? Just in case I, or anyone else reading this, ever need more.

I'll PM you for more info.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

JezV,
similar to Troutie's here

I use these ones, slightly larger but also cheaper. I push the cable in too far then just apply a little silicone onto the cable and into the hole on the inside edge then pull the cable back through to the right length. This seals around the cable and also prevents it from pulling out.

I'll try the plumbers solvent next, good idea Chris


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

emu26 said:


> JezV,
> similar to Troutie's here
> 
> I use these ones, slightly larger but also cheaper. I push the cable in too far then just apply a little silicone onto the cable and into the hole on the inside edge then pull the cable back through to the right length. This seals around the cable and also prevents it from pulling out.
> ...


Thanks Emu

The Troutie-style ones are £2.70 each in the UK. Ouch. :yikes: Chris, you might want to hang on to those!

The cheaper ones are £1.29 for a bag of 50. Go figure! Shame they are for 6.3mm cable but the idea gives me a new avenue to pursue. If I can't find anything smaller I guess a cable tie and silly cone is better than nowt.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

JezV said:


> Thanks Emu
> 
> The Troutie-style ones are £2.70 each in the UK. Ouch. :yikes: Chris, you might want to hang on to those!
> 
> The cheaper ones are £1.29 for a bag of 50. Go figure! Shame they are for 6.3mm cable but the idea gives me a new avenue to pursue. If I can't find anything smaller I guess a cable tie and silly cone is better than nowt.


The troutie style ones come in a bag of ten, so if thats £2.97 for a bag of ten, bargin..
website quotes Price Each (In a Pack of 10)
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=searchProducts&searchTerm=229-3995


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> The troutie style ones come in a bag of ten, so if thats £2.97 for a bag of ten, bargin..
> website quotes Price Each (In a Pack of 10)
> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=searchProducts&searchTerm=229-3995


No its not its price each in a pack of ten so 2.97 each or £29.70 for 10 .
not bargain

I paid £0.25 p each 2 years agos iirc


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> No its not its price each in a pack of ten so 2.97 each or £29.70 for 10 .
> not bargain
> 
> I paid £0.25 p each 2 years agos iirc


How does that work? Rip off!
All i can say is cheers for the 3 you sent me Chris:thumbsup: 
I bought a pack of heavy duty IP68 metal glands for less..


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

If you want the strain reliefs get one of these for £12.59
https://uk.rs-online.com/web/search...ethod=getProduct&R=0456719&cm_vc=av_uk#header








Kit Contents 
Type.....................Qty....Cable Hole Ø (mm)....Panel Hole Ø (mm)..Panel Thickness 
Edge Protection....20.... .....4................................6.4............................1.6
Edge Protection....15..........8................................9.5............................1.5
Edge Protection....15..........10...............................12............................2
Type..............Qty..Cable Hole Ø (mm)....Outside Ø (mm)....Length (mm) 
Strain Relief....20....3.5 - 4.......................5.5 - 6..................23
Strain Relief....15....5.5 - 6.......................7 - 9.....................35
Strain Relief....15....6.5 - 7.5....................7.8 - 8.8................30

You get 20 of the troutie syle strain reliefs for £12.59 plus 30 of the other 2 sizes, and a load of other stuff you may use elsewhere..


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Just found these:










Much more reasonable at £2.74 for a bag of 50. They're also smaller than the RS ones and better for small lights. :thumbsup:

https://uk.farnell.com/pro-power/15...ssellid=4326260&crosssell=true&in_merch=true&


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

JezV said:


> Just found these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even cheaper at 10p each.. assuming you dont want 50..
Troutie style..
Fixing Hole Diameter:5.5mm 
Cable Diameter Max:4mm 
Cable Diameter Min:3.5mm








https://uk.farnell.com/hellermann-tyton/hv2213-pvc-bk-n1/strain-relief-pvc-4-3-5mm/dp/1827046


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

You guys are hot today!


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

Got to spend £20 or more at Farnell though. Stupid postage rules!


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

JezV said:


> You guys are hot today!


You should see me in a skirt


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

piesoup said:


> Got to spend £20 or more at Farnell though. Stupid postage rules!


I was trying to find that, i knew there was some minimum spend or rip off postage costs..


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Try conrad
http://www1.conrad-uk.com/scripts/w...ge_to_display=fromoutside&~cookies=1&cookie_n[1]=uk_insert&cookie_v[1]=8V&cookie_d[1]=&cookie_p[1]=%2f&cookie_e[1]=Thu%2c+06-Jan-2011+16%3a26%3a58+GMT&scrwidth=1280

£4.95 delivery


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I was gonna try a few of these...................

http://www.batteryspace.com/componentwater-proofcableglandforcablesize15-5mmwithlocknut.aspx

since I am building up an order anyways with these guys.
$2.99 a pop is pretty steep, and I bet if I search around I can find em alot cheaper.......but time is money.


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

savagemann said:


> I was gonna try a few of these...................
> 
> http://www.batteryspace.com/componentwater-proofcableglandforcablesize15-5mmwithlocknut.aspx
> 
> ...


Same thing - $.60ea

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=5005309#tab=Specs

Steps for Shopping:

Google - Search Item - PG Glands for example
Shopping Tab - Relevance Low to High filter
Done =]


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

JezV said:


> Hi all
> 
> Working on a small helmet light and am looking for a suitably small cable gland to provide weatherproofing and strain relief. So far the smallest I can find has an M12 threaded body, which means the retaining nut a is 19mm dia. (16mm across flats, 19mm corner to corner). As well as being ugly, it takes a lot of space for just a 3-4mm cable. Anyone know of a more compact solution?
> 
> ...


If you want a cable gland then there is this mini m6 if you can manage 3mm cable.

http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=98K9727&CMP=AFC-GB100000001


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Good stuff.
I just need to figure out exactly what size wire and housing I'll be using.
Thanx!!!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> You should see me in a skirt


are you bending over a creek with a gold pan in hand, jiggling about?


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

kan3 said:


> Same thing - $.60ea
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=5005309#tab=Specs
> 
> ...


That's the missing link, thanks kan3. If you know what things are called it makes finding them a bit easier. The smallest glands seem to be PG7 thread, whatever that means, for cables 2-5mm dia. Plenty of places supply them if you know what you're looking for. I'm still planning to follow Troutie's suggestion with the pvc insert thingy bonded to the cable but good to have a Plan B.


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Was working on my cad drawing and didn't realize the pg7 used a non standard thread. This gland is the same size as the pg7 version but uses a standard M12x1.5 thread if you wanted to thread it into the housing instead of using their nut.

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=5000263


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

kan3 said:


> Was working on my cad drawing and didn't realize the pg7 used a non standard thread. This gland is the same size as the pg7 version but uses a standard M12x1.5 thread if you wanted to thread it into the housing instead of using their nut.
> 
> http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=5000263


Hmm. That's getting quite a bit bigger again


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

It has the same physical size as the pg7


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

The PG7 is 15mm diameter and 32mm long..datasheet drawing http://www.alliedelec.com/Images/Products/Datasheets/BM/ALTECH_CORP/500-5380.PDF
The M6 cable gland is 9mm x 19.7mmhttp://www.farnell.com/cad/320643.pdf
The M8 cable gland is 11mm x 20.5 datasheet drawing same as above

M6 is the way to go if you dont mind the price.. 5mm of thread and roughly 15mm will be visible..


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

If you don't mind the connector outside the light than the difference is only 3mm inside/threading. The pg7/m12 coming in at 8mm. You're also stuck with a 3mm cable on the m6 vs the m8.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

JezV said:


> Vancbiker, I await your next build with anticipation. Will be interested to see your solution, although as my in-house manufacturing capability comprises a dremel, jigsaw, drill and file, I probably can't replicate it!


Here is the solution I am putting together. The gland screws in to a tapped hole in my housing. The translucent ring between the o-ring and gland is a polycarbonate spit ring. it has a taper on the gland side that matches with a taper in the gland. That causes it to squeeze the cable jacket for strain relief. The o-ring is compressed between the cable, split ring and housing to provide a waterproof seal.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Whats the size on them Vanc? thread and diameter?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Thread and hex are 8mm. Cable is 4.3mm


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Vancbiker said:


> Thread and hex are 8mm. Cable is 4.3mm


mmm interesting.. id like to see some pics of it assembled..
I'm popping to RS tomorrow, to get some momentary switchs, will see if they have any of the M6/8 cable glands..


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> Here is the solution I am putting together. The gland screws in to a tapped hole in my housing. The translucent ring between the o-ring and gland is a polycarbonate spit ring. it has a taper on the gland side that matches with a taper in the gland. That causes it to squeeze the cable jacket for strain relief. The o-ring is compressed between the cable, split ring and housing to provide a waterproof seal.


See reply 27 in the following thread for how this looks when assembled.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=675728


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Found these M6 cable glands on ebay..
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cable-Gland-S...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item35af070097


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Found these M6 cable glands on ebay..
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cable-Gland-S...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item35af070097


Looks a good solution. What cable would you use with these? 3.5mm is pretty slender


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

JezV said:


> Looks a good solution. What cable would you use with these? 3.5mm is pretty slender


Id say 3.5mm max 

I know where your coming from, I need to find some 3 core around 4-5mm that will handle 1-2amps


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

22awg should handle that

also 3.5mm should fit 22/3 but don't know if you could do 4


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

ok i found 3 core 22awg 4.3mm diameter
http://www.rapidonline.com/Cables-C...w/02-0866?source=googleps&utm_source=googleps


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> ok i found 3 core 22awg 4.3mm diameter
> http://www.rapidonline.com/Cables-C...w/02-0866?source=googleps&utm_source=googleps


Hmm, that won't fit a M6 gland with max 3.5mm cable though. As a matter of interest why do you use 3-core?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

JezV said:


> Hmm, that won't fit a M6 gland with max 3.5mm cable though. As a matter of interest why do you use 3-core?


Yes i know sorry, i was showing what i had found for my own needs..very selfish of me 
I plan to use a 3 core on the L332MC board so i can have the two switches housed in a small piece of delrin next to each other.. it keeps the wiring all inline and tidy.








instead of like this









Have you got any old chargers that you dont use? or even USB cables? I have a round USB cable that is used to charge my phone 5v @ 1amp its 3.5mm thick

from what i can gather the signal pair are 28awg and the power pair can range from 20-24 awg..
make sure to use the power pair..
20 awg - 1.5amps
22 awg - 0.92amps

Belkin do a 20/28 usb cable..not sure how thick they are..


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> ok i found 3 core 22awg 4.3mm diameter
> http://www.rapidonline.com/Cables-C...w/02-0866?source=googleps&utm_source=googleps


That cable has pvc insulation and jacket. That will make it kind of stiff compared to cable with silicone or polyurethane insulation and jacket


----------



## bravellir (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm going to try this

http://pt.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=3855715

for my next light. 3,5 very flexible. There are several colors
Hope it will work ok.


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Yes i know sorry, i was showing what i had found for my own needs..very selfish of me
> I plan to use a 3 core on the L332MC board so i can have the two switches housed in a small piece of delrin next to each other.. it keeps the wiring all inline and tidy.


No problem, I was just being nosey! 

I wondered about this http://www.rapidonline.com/sku.aspx...e+61+-+12+Part+4&moduleno82986&catref=02-0260.

It's 24 AWG 3.35mm dia. and a reasonable price, although postage and VAT bump it up. I think voltage drop is the biggest concern with thinner wire but should be ok for 2 x XPG at 1A from an 11.1v Li ion battery. Probably not up to a quad XML at 3A though.


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Incidentally, while discussing cables, can anyone tell me the thickness of the wire on the DX Trailtech extension leads? I've a few on the way to try but have no idea whether they will fit my housing


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

I have ordered a coupple of the 3.5mm cable glands that Goldigger found.
They should be here in a few days, I'll report back when they arrive as to how usefull they are.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

yetibetty said:


> I have ordered a cupple of the 3.5mm cable glands that Goldigger found.
> They should be here in a few days, I'll report back when they arrive as to how usefull they are.


Cool..

Is that a new light in your avatar??


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

bravellir said:


> I'm going to try this
> 
> http://pt.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=3855715
> 
> ...


Max temp rating of 70C?


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Cool..
> 
> Is that a new light in your avatar??


Yep. Today's work.....& yesterday & the day before.....

I'll give it a thread later if I don't [email protected] it up before it's finished.

Those cable glands could be just what I need, good find.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

yetibetty said:


> Yep. Today's work.....& yesterday & the day before.....
> 
> I'll give it a thread later if I don't [email protected] it up before it's finished.
> 
> Those cable glands could be just what I need, good find.


Looks good, did you stick it in the avatar to see if anyone would notice? 

Looks good, just take your time..
Looking forward to your thread :thumbsup: 
Let us now how the cable glands are when they arrive, I might just get some myself..

I made a small ballsup on another tripple cuboid, not a show stopper..but got a little carried away mowing of some material on the front plate..
It's now 1mm to thin so the bolts arnt flush with the surface....I'm a bit of a perfectionist!
If it's not how i intended it to be then i'm not happy.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's the manufactures link to the agro cable gland..
Agro make high quality parts..
http://www.agro.ch/wEnglisch/pages/...up=3709&IdProduct=2418&IdParent=1720&navid=11

click this link to see an interative 3d view
Click load 3D screen view at the bottom of the page..
http://www.agro.ch/wEnglisch/pages/...18&navid=11&IdParent=1720&plugin=cadenas_view

Yetti, did you order the lock nuts for them?


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

No didn't order the lock nut, far to complicated to work out how!

Changed the avatar as I broke the light and the old avatar kept reminding me.


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

JezV said:


> Incidentally, while discussing cables, can anyone tell me the thickness of the wire on the DX Trailtech extension leads? I've a few on the way to try but have no idea whether they will fit my housing


Not sure which "DX Trailtech" you have in mind, but if you mean this, then it is 3.5mm diameter (it has 22 AWG wires).


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

ortelius said:


> Not sure which "DX Trailtech" you have in mind, but if you mean this, then it is 3.5mm diameter (it has 22 AWG wires).


YES YES YES! That's the one! 3.5mm will be perfect. Thanks Ortelius :thumbsup:


----------



## bravellir (Nov 24, 2008)

kan3 said:


> Max temp rating of 70C?


That cable is going to connect to the driver. Between the driver and the led I'm going to use some silicon wire.
Do you think that 70c isn't enough?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

bravellir said:


> That cable is going to connect to the driver. Between the driver and the led I'm going to use some silicon wire.
> Do you think that 70c isn't enough?


I wouldn't worry about it, if you worry about every little technical thing you will never build a light, through waiting for the part that on paper is better..
As long as the cable i use is up to the current going through it, thats all i care about.
My rules..
1. weight
2. ample heat sinking
3. waterproof
4. cable to handle current supplied by battery.
5. cable to handle current from driver to led.

My drivers are set to switch the power level down at 60 degrees... that's below the 70 of that cable..


----------



## bravellir (Nov 24, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, if you worry about every little technical thing you will never build a light, through waiting for the part that on paper is better..
> As long as the cable i use is up to the current going through it, thats all i care about.
> My rules..
> 1. weight
> ...


While I'm waiting for the xml's and xpgs from cutter I'm going nuts worrying about everything  
I was just at the shed and took a few pics off an M6 cable gland that I got from Farnell. ( they are quite heavy btw ). It's not exactly as the ones you found. The ones I have are for cable up to 3mm. 








As you can see, the cable I have is 3.5mm. It fits (tightly) the right part of the cable gland but not the part that attaches to the housing. I had to drill it and now the cable fits. I will do a better job next time. This one is a little off center.
















I wish I had bought the ones you found ..


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I ordered some of the glands that goldigger found as well.
I emailed asking them to add $$ for the lock nuts, and when they sent me the invoice they added the extra $$ on there then.
They also did inform me that they just ran out of the nuts, but expect them within a few days.


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wouldn't they just be 6mm nuts?


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea, 6x1.
I have the tap and dies, but no local source here has anything like that.
I was just gonna use some 6mm nuts I have, but they are way too long.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Anybody have a lightweight gland that would fit the thicker Trailtech cables?
I'd be tempted to splice the Magicshine cables on to the TT connectors myself, but just curious.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Anybody have a lightweight gland that would fit the thicker Trailtech cables?
> I'd be tempted to splice the Magicshine cables on to the TT connectors myself, but just curious.


What size cable will it need to fit?
I have these plastic ones that are for min 5mm cable

















£2 postage to usa..


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I have found black plastic M6 cable glands. They can take up to 3.5mm cable.

Also, regarding the 3x22AWG cable - you can buy "servo wire" from Hobbyking
https://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6904


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

zemike said:


> Well, I have found black plastic M6 cable glands. They can take up to 3.5mm cable.
> 
> Also, regarding the 3x22AWG cable - you can buy "servo wire" from Hobbyking
> http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6904


Got a link for the 6mm plastic glands?
Smallest plastic ones I have been able to find are PG7, which is like 12mm thread size.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

savagemann said:


> Got a link for the 6mm plastic glands?


I found them in an obscure shop in the electronics market, so no links.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> What size cable will it need to fit?
> I have these plastic ones that are for min 5mm cable
> 
> 
> ...


Those should work- the cable is 5.4mm thick. It's pretty cumbersome, but all my batteries have Trailtech connectors. For a tiny light, that's a lot of cable and a big gland. I think I like the eBay gland and 3.5mm Magicshine cable for little lights.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

OFB i can send you one if you want, they weigh bugger all.. personally i would use the M6 metal one as they are tiny.

Also found these M8 ones on ebay that take 3.5-5.5mm cable 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-x-IP68-mini...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item519518af13

There also available from RS..

Just looking through their shop, they have lots of leds mainly luxeon..also these 7 up optics

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Collimating-O...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item35ac98c4d4









looks like there these optics for the rebel or XRE bla bla
http://www.polymer-optics.co.uk/261 - 6 Degree 7 Cell Rebel Optic.pdf


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> Just looking through their shop, they have lots of leds mainly luxeon..also these 7 up optics
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Collimating-Optic-High-Power-LEDs-7-lenses-/230528959700?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item35ac98c4d4
> 
> ...


Those are the same Polymer Optics that they sell for Cree XPE-XPG leds too. I've got them installed in my Troutie 7up light and they do a much better job of collimating the beam than the Khatod optics.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

kwarwick said:


> Those are the same Polymer Optics that they sell for Cree XPE-XPG leds too. I've got them installed in my Troutie 7up light and they do a much better job of collimating the beam than the Khatod optics.


I noticed looking through the poymer site that they have that optic for most leds..
Any beam shots of it with 7 xpg's?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Thoses M8 glands are £10.50 for a bag of 5 from RS!
ebay £3.99 for a bag of 5 + £1.80 postage


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> I noticed looking through the poymer site that they have that optic for most leds..
> Any beam shots of it with 7 xpg's?


I don't have any beam shots due to lacking the proper equipment/skills, but here's some from a german forum that should give you an idea:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7714455&postcount=1154


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I found a nice alternative to cable glands!
A waterproof M5 sensor connector.
1 pair "panel mount connector + 0.25mm2 x 3 PUR cable with connector" will cost around $10


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow that was fast postage, my Goldigger found ebay cable glands have just arrived.
I'll check them out in a bit.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

OK, they are nice quality, weigh 3 grams and the 3.25mm cable I found in my junk box is a very tight fit. The 3.5 mm quoted will be the max.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

yetibetty said:


> Wow that was fast postage, my Goldigger found ebay cable glands have just arrived.
> I'll check them out in a bit.


Clearly they didn't come from china, or from germany with DHL for that matter :madmax:

They do look nice quality though


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

yetibetty said:


> OK, they are nice quality, weigh 3 grams and the 3.25mm cable I found in my junk box is a very tight fit. The 3.5 mm quoted will be the max.


Do you think there the right size for a helmet light?


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes I think they could be used for a helmet light.


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

troutie-mtb said:


>


Anyone have a US source for sleeved grommets like this one? I have searched and only come up with some in the UK...:madman:

JB


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Those should work- the cable is 5.4mm thick. It's pretty cumbersome, but all my batteries have Trailtech connectors. For a tiny light, that's a lot of cable and a big gland. I think I like the eBay gland and 3.5mm Magicshine cable for little lights.


Ugh- looks like Magicshine cables are more like 4.3mm. 
I have some 3.5mm glands on the way, but will need the M8s. Maybe someone will swap when they get here.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

jbflyfshr look at post #9 in this thread.

The first link is to what you are looking for but they are expensive, the second link is similar but heaps cheaper. ( I think the difference is that what you are looking for are for fibre optic cable and the others are general.

Both links are to RS Online in Australia so not in USA but they will mail to you. RSOnline becomes Allied Electrical in the States http://www.rs-online.com/index.html but their search functions are too slow for to search all 49 pages for you. I think it should be quicker for you.

Hope it helps


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

looked but never found sleeved ones on their site for the US. (edit finally found them but a 10.00 handling fee for orders under 50.00)

Asked for a couple of samples from another US company and if they show I will be sorted.

Thanks emu


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

jbflyfshr said:


> looked but never found sleeved ones on their site for the US. (edit finally found them but a 10.00 handling fee for orders under 50.00)
> 
> Asked for a couple of samples from another US company and if they show I will be sorted.
> 
> Thanks emu


I can mail you a few if you want might take a couple of weeks to get to the USA from here 
just pay the postage


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Ugh- looks like Magicshine cables are more like 4.3mm.
> I have some 3.5mm glands on the way, but will need the M8s. Maybe someone will swap when they get here.


Yes, I discovered the same thing yesterday. I'm using these from Farnell










They are designed for cable up to 4.0mm but I found that with the aid of some washing up liquid I could get the 4.3mm DX cable through. Had to open the fixing hole from 5.5mm. I went up to 6.5mm but that's a bit big. 6.0mm might have been better.


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Troutie!

If the samples don't show up soon I will take you up on that. Do you have to cement them to the housing to keep them in place? Can't see a place for it to act like the grommet one that emu linked to...

JB


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Ugh- looks like Magicshine cables are more like 4.3mm.


Umm, no, mine are 3.5 mm. Both the original one that came with the light and the extension cord I've bought on DX....


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

it would appear there are 3 cable diameters


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, there you go then! Glad I didn't get the fat ones, that would have been a bit of a problem

Oh this post is out of sync. I was talking about the DX cables that come in three sizes in this post http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7712013#post7712013


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

the plain 1m extension cable is 4.3mm, the Y-extension cable is quite a bit thinner (haven't measured mine yet). No idea on the cable on the Magicshine head unit though.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Even cheaper at 10p each.. assuming you dont want 50..
> Troutie style..
> Fixing Hole Diameter:5.5mm
> Cable Diameter Max:4mm
> ...












Anybody have a few more of these they'd be willing to sell or swap?
I just used my last one on the EasyLED build, and wouldn't mind having a couple in stock, since there always seems to be a next build coming.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Anybody have a few more of these they'd be willing to sell or swap?
> I just used my last one on the EasyLED build, and wouldn't mind having a couple in stock, since there always seems to be a next build coming.


I'd be interested in some too as I also used my last one. Seems like they are next to impossible to source in Canada so maybe a group buy is in order?


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

I use these from Farnell
LAPP KABEL|52001880|CABLE GLAND, MINI, M8 | Farnell United Kingdom
But I mount it as per the pictures below. It gives a much cleaner look.

































I cut off the threads that can be seen on the right in the last picture. Then I ensure the wall thickness of the light body is about 1mm. I then drill a 10mm hole and assemble the gland with the body of the light inbetween the two parts of the gland. These are for a 5.5mm cable as they are used for my triple and single XML lights which share the same housings more or less.


----------



## mntn-biker (Sep 12, 2010)

water-proofcableglandforcablesize1.5-5mmwithlocknut


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> OFB i can send you one if you want, they weigh bugger all.. personally i would use the M6 metal one as they are tiny.
> 
> Also found these M8 ones on ebay that take 3.5-5.5mm cable
> 5 x IP68 mini brass cable gland,M8 thread | eBay
> ...


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Goldigger said:
> 
> 
> > OFB i can send you one if you want, they weigh bugger all.. personally i would use the M6 metal one as they are tiny.
> ...


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

M6 glands:
2.5-3mm - Cable Gland Small M6 IP68 2.5mm to 3.0mm Nickel Plated Brass x1 pc or Offers | eBay

3-3.5mm - Cable Gland Small M6 IP68 3.5mm Nickel Plated Brass 1pc | eBay

There the ones i use on my helmet lights that are nice and small..


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

brad72 said:


> Ofroad'bent said:
> 
> 
> > When I send over the end caps and scope light housing I will throw in some cable glands and some strain relief glands as well. The strain relief glands suit a max cable diameter of 6mm but I have 50 of the things from about 6 years ago so just taking up space
> ...


----------

